# Partner visa within SA



## Marie78FR (May 29, 2021)

Hello, I'm having currently a long term volunteer visa which gonna end in october 2021.
I'm looking to apply for a partner visa - work endorsement. 
Some agencies are telling me I must go out of the country at the end of my visa, come back on a Tourist visa, and then only apply for the Partner Visa.

Some other agencies are telling me I can apply for it now, with my current visa still running and I do not need to go out of the country.

Any idea which version is the right one  thanks.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

I


Marie78FR said:


> Hello, I'm having currently a long term volunteer visa which gonna end in october 2021.
> I'm looking to apply for a partner visa - work endorsement.
> Some agencies are telling me I must go out of the country at the end of my visa, come back on a Tourist visa, and then only apply for the Partner Visa.
> 
> ...


If your partner is a south african citizen or Permanent resident you can change the conditions of your VISA from within SA. However if your partner is not an SA citizen or Perm Res then I dont know.


----------



## jmgiba (Apr 11, 2016)

jollem said:


> I
> 
> If your partner is a south african citizen or Permanent resident you can change the conditions of your VISA from within SA. However if your partner is not an SA citizen or Perm Res then I dont know.


Hi there, If your partner is a South African citizen you can apply to change condition to a Section 11(6) visitor's visa which allows you to reside with your SA spouse and conduct work. Feel free to inbox me if you need further support.


----------

